# Wavetable von Audiophile 2496 mit Logic benutzen



## mas82 (3. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mir neulich die Audiophile 2496 Karte zugelegt, da sie ja einen
Wavetable besitzt.
Nun träum ich davon, die selbstkomponierten Midis im Logic Platinum
über den Wavetable abzuspielen, um Super-Klänge zu bekommen.

Leider hab ich noch nicht rausgekriegt, wie's geht.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Und kann ich das Ergebnis als WAVE speichern?

thx + lg


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich solltest du, wenn die Soundkarte einen (Wavetable-)Synthesizer beinhaltet auch ein Mididevice in Logic haben, welches eben diese Klangerzeugung repräsentiert.(Bzw die Schnittstelle dorthin)
Du wählst also eine Midispur aus und stellst dann in dem kleinen Fenster links dafür  die passende Midischnittstelle, Midikanal und Programmnummer ein. Damit sollte dein Synth eigentlich spielbar sein.

Bei Midispuren glaube ich allerdings nicht, dass man das gespielte dann als Wav runterrendern kann. Logic kann Im falle einer Midispur ja nicht unterscheiden , was da genau dran hängt. es koennte ja auch ein Midiinterface -> Kabel-> externer Synth sein.
Eventuell kannst du parallel ein programm wie Wavelab auf machen und "das was du grade hörst" aufzeichnen.
Direkt in Logic geht das glaub ich nicht soo direkt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## StrangeBeatz (16. Februar 2005)

In Cubase kann man von MIDI Spuren einen WAV Mixdown machen indem man die Spur auf solo stellt und einfach als WAV exportiert.
 Vielleicht ist das in Logic ja ähnlich...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. Februar 2005)

Ja sicher das geht in Logic auch. Allerdings eben nur mit VSTis und Audiospuren.
Midigesteuerte Intrumente kann man schlecht im Rechner aufnehmen , wenn das Siganl evtl garnicht im Rechner ist 
Das was du da beschreibst ist wohl fuer General Midi Sounds, weil  man davon ausgehen kann (oder auch nicht?) , dass eine Soundkarte IM Rechner steckt, die nen GM synth drauf hat. 
Generell  ist das meines Erachtens nicht möglich.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## StrangeBeatz (16. Februar 2005)

Üargh.
 Habs eben auch mit dem Wavetable probiert.
 Um das als WAV zu exportieren muss ich die Midispur durchn Ausgang übers Mischpult wieder in die Soundkarte leiten ums im gleichen Sequenzer zu haben....zu aufwendig.
 Da benutz ich lieber VSTs....


----------

